# Your desert island collection



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

What collection of recordings are in your luggage when you leave for the desert island?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Art Rock said:


>


Best post this year!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Art Rock said:


>


Lucky it is only an island and not a planet.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

It's all chocolate.


----------



## Martyn Harper (Jan 27, 2016)

I assume this works like the BBC’s Desert Island Discs where the castaway has to choose 8 records, a book (the bible and the works of Shakespeare are already included) and a luxury item.

Here goes:
1. Vaughan Williams Symphony 5 (Gibson)
2. Beethoven Symphony 7 (Karajan)
3. Saint Saens Symphony 3 (Dutoit)
4. Richard Strauss Death and Transfiguration (Karajan)
5. Shostakovich Symphony 5 (Haitink)
6. Holst The Planets Suite (Steinberg)
7. Finzi Clarinet Concerto
8. JS Bach Cantata 21

Book:
F Scott Fitzgerald - The Geat Gatsby

Luxury Item - my border collie, Alfred.


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

Here goes nothing: 

1. Sofia Recital (Mussorgsky, Liszt, Schubert, etc.) - Sviatoslav Richter 
2. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 - Rubinstein, Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Reiner
3. Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Webern, Boulez: Piano Works (Pollini) 
4. Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Opp. 109-111 (Pollini) 
5. Chopin: Mazurkas - Rubinstein
6. Chausson: Concert in D (Bolet, Perlman, Juilliard String Quartet) 
7. Debussy: Preludes, Books I & II (Michelangeli) 
8. Schumann: Symphonies (Berlin Philharmonic / Kubelik)


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

1. Bach Hohe Messe, Ton Koopman
2. Bach complete organ works (counts as 1) Ton Koopman
3. Bach, 'Authorised' Recordings, Sviatoslav Richter
4. Mahler 3, Haitink (VPO, Mahlerfeest 1995)
5. Mahler 9, Karajan BPO live 82
6. Beethoven late string quartets, Alban Berg Quartet
7. Monteverdi, l'Orfeo, Ensemble Elyma, Gabriel Garrido
8. Wagner, Tristan, Kleiber

Book:
Sein und Zeit, Heidegger

Dog:
My Rhodesian Ridgeback: Gijs


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

1 . Beethoven symphonies Szell or Isserstedt
2. Mahler Symphonies Bernstein or Solti
3. Beethoven Missa Solemnis Bernstein DG, 
4. Brahms Symphonies Beinum
5. Bach Cantatas Harnoncourt
6. Haydn Symphonies Davis
7. Mozart Mass in c minore Karajan
8. Shostakovich Symphonies (Haitink or Kondrashin).
9. Wagner Ring . (Solti or Krauss or Kempe or Keilberth)
10. Verdi Requiem
11. Berlioz Requiem Davis, and TeDeum (Davis or Abbado0
12 Bruckner symphonies and Tedeum 1976 Karajan.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'll be too busy studying the native flora and fauna to listen to much music. I will take along a digital keyboard, though.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Martyn Harper said:


> I assume this works like the BBC's Desert Island Discs where the castaway has to choose 8 records, a book (the bible and the works of Shakespeare are already included) and a luxury item.


Following this assumption, and considering that I can somehow listen to the recordings I bring there, my choices today are (without a specific order):

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 "Choral", Op. 125 - Toscanini (1952);
2. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde - Kleiber; 
3. Wagner - Parsifal - Sinopoli*;
4. Beethoven - String Quartets Op. 132 and Op. 135 - Prazak Quartet;
5. Bach - Mass in B minor, BWV 232 - Richter;
6. Berlioz - Te Deum, Op. 22 - Abbado;
7. Tchaikovsky - Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66 - Dorati*;
8. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto, Op. 64 - Masur, Vengerov;

Book: ZIEGLER, R. - "Music: The Definitive Visual History";

Luxury Item: My notebook**.

I really wanted to bring a non-classical record to the island, but I love classical music too much to replace any of the current choices for it. If somehow I had to choose an album that is not from classical, my choice would be _Yes - Tales From Topographic Oceans_.

*: I'm not sure about the choice of performance;
**: I'm considering that I will be able to use it for undetermined time, this is, that there's electricity in the island, and that everything already in my notebook now except music (I would be cheating otherwise) will still be present in the island.


----------



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

Art Rock said:


>


1. Mov. 7, Op. 131
2. Mov. 1, Op. 131
3. Mov. 4, Op. 131
4. Mov. 6, Op. 131
5. Mov. 1, Op. 130
6. Grosse Fugue, Op. 133
7. Mov. 3, Op. 132
8. Mov. 5, Op. 130


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Beethoven14 said:


> 1. Mov. 7, Op. 131
> 2. Mov. 1, Op. 131
> 3. Mov. 4, Op. 131
> 4. Mov. 6, Op. 131
> ...


Yay! I think that if Mov. 2 from Op. 127 and Mov. 3 from Op. 135 were in this list, you would have all the greatest moments from Beethoven's late quartets (and perhaps of all) to listen to.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Art Rock said:


>


That's the Bach selection. Now … can I get a couple more dozen ships for the other guys?


----------

